# Bay Area Nissan Meet 12/20......



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

Anybody from this forum attending the Bay Area Nissan meet on 12/20 in Milpitas, CA? Go to this thread :

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=70638

I'm thinking about attending, but it depends on the weather. Let me know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

So I guess no one is interested? late


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i'd go but i have to work

plus i dont think there are tons of nor-cal people on this board


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

There are quite a few NorCal people, but we're usually on the SE-R-BAM list, or the West Coast Maxima.org forum, or whatnot...

... or we're out autocrossing.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

brian said:


> *we're usually on the SE-R-BAM list*


what's this?


----------

